# Heath town baths, Wolverhampton, July 2011



## Angelus (Jul 21, 2011)

Loads of history here 

http://www.localhistory.scit.wlv.ac.uk/interesting/htbaths/htbaths01.htm

Great explore with a group of top guys. Real nice building and like a Tardis inside

Anyway pics





























































































I would recommend a visit to this place

Enjoy


----------



## King Al (Jul 22, 2011)

Cool find Angelus, don't think i've seen a derelict sunbed before


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 22, 2011)

Looks a good explore.

I like the old signs


----------



## Acebikerchick (Jul 22, 2011)

Fantastic, would like to see more...


----------

